# Ridge valley pay?



## MATSELL'S (Aug 3, 2014)

Some of the guy's are wanting to be paid by the sq. What should I pay for ridge and valley when using valley pan and ridge vent?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

the valley i always figured was part of the job, no extra pay there. as for ridge vent, well youll have to figure in how long it takes to install it, i mean is it really that time consuming to install.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

For the ridges and hips, 3 bundles/boxes of cap =1sqr.


----------

